# Riggers Belts...



## chrisf (6 Mar 2005)

I've got to ask a silly question, what if any is the logic behind wearing a riggers belt rather then a normal belt?


----------



## Freddy Chef (6 Mar 2005)

*â ?Normal beltâ ?* meaning CF green belt with perma-shine brass buckle?


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Mar 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've got to ask a silly question, what if any is the logic behind wearing a riggers belt rather then a normal belt?



ELL. .  SEE . . .EFF

nuff said

tess


----------



## perry (6 Mar 2005)

I perfer the Riggers belt its wider so it's more comfortable then the issue belt, which I haven't worn since Basic but I still remember what it was like. but as always it comes down to personal preference. Try both and see what you like. I have also seen some guys wearing civi wide brown  leather belts they say they like them best. but I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## dw_1984 (6 Mar 2005)

I bought one being a young and dumb recruit but it came in handy (finally) during the summer.  Used it to hang my canteen off my belt w/ the help of a large biner.  Used the lil "rigging" loop thing.  Other than that, any normal civie belt'll do.

As said before with regards to LCF, there is no real purpose to it.


----------



## chrisf (6 Mar 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> *â ?Normal beltâ ?* meaning CF green belt with perma-shine brass buckle?



Among other things, or in other words...

Belt, pants retention, for the use of.


----------



## Zoomie (6 Mar 2005)

Stand by for a new combat belt (CADPAT) coming soon from your friends at Clothe the Soldier.


----------



## Grunt (6 Mar 2005)

Riggers belts are great for field wear.

The riggers belts are stiffer and wider then a regular pants belt.  This makes it more comfortable to wear with drop leg platforms or extra pouches.  If your going to use a riggers belt dont go cheap, I use a spec ops brand OD riggers belt with a pair of High speed Gear HSLD suspenders.


----------



## Bomber (6 Mar 2005)

I'm pretty sure the new belt will just be OD.  I bought the cadpat one form peacekeepers, with the A7A buckle on it, what a great belt, locks down tight when hungry, but can expand after a real good meal.  JK, fits over every pair of pants, even the skidoo pants when on top of the wind pants.


----------



## chrisf (6 Mar 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> Riggers belts are great for field wear.
> 
> The riggers belts are stiffer and wider then a regular pants belt.   This makes it more comfortable to wear with drop leg platforms or extra pouches.   If your going to use a riggers belt dont go cheap, I use a spec ops brand OD riggers belt with a pair of High speed Gear HSLD suspenders.



Yes, but there's plenty of wide stiff belts that don't have that large metal bits sticking off them.... is there any functional use/was there any functional use for them?


----------



## Grunt (6 Mar 2005)

but...those metal parts look so cool! ;D


----------



## Grunt (7 Mar 2005)

I believe the metal ring on the belt is supposed to hitch up to a rapelling harness or some kind of harness while parachuting but Im not 100% sure about this.


----------



## leader (7 Mar 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> I believe the metal ring on the belt is supposed to hitch up to a rapelling harness or some kind of harness while parachuting but Im not 100% sure about this.



They have nothing to do with jumping


----------



## axeman (7 Mar 2005)

no sharp edges of a buckle and easy to manage i like my JNA belt personally but thats starting to date me not many left around


----------



## Farmboy (7 Mar 2005)

I wear one, Blackhawk, not the cheap CP one that's not milspec.

1. More comfortable than other belts

2. Easier to use than the CF one

3. Doesn't have a nice shiney brass buckle

4. Can be used for emergency rappelling

5. Can be used for saftey (clipping onto a chopper, or tree stand   ;D   )

6. Holds drop leg pouches and sheaths better than other belts

7. Not affected by the weather like leather


   Would I hang a canteen off it like said above, Yeah that would be nice when hitting the ground   :crybaby:


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Mar 2005)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> I wear one, Blackhawk, not the cheap CP one that's not milspec.
> 
> 1. More comfortable than other belts  -  AGREED
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (7 Mar 2005)

The Materials Tech. at my unit made me one, it took him about 20 minutes with one of thoose big industrial sewing machines.  Its worked quite well for 3 years.  It did'nt even pop open after the men's X-mas dinner  :dontpanic:


----------



## q_1966 (7 Mar 2005)

leader said:
			
		

> They have nothing to do with jumping



If the Riggers belt has nothing to do with jumping, why are there so many people who sew there Para qualification on to the belt?


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> If the Riggers belt has nothing to do with jumping, why are there so many people who sew there Para qualification on to the belt?



It is called "Vanity"


----------



## PViddy (7 Mar 2005)

I also purchased an OD riggers belt from CP.  It's a very comfortable belt but the riggers part really does nothing for me since the one from CP is not rated for repelling, belaying etc. guess it's a look thing.  Given a second chance i would have skipped the d ring part and just gone with the heavy duty buckle.  

PV


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Mar 2005)

Axeman,

Have to agree about the JNA belt. I've been wearing one also since 94 and it works just fine.


----------



## Gayson (8 Mar 2005)

The belt I got issued when i swore in has worked fine all this time.


----------



## PViddy (8 Mar 2005)

> 5. Can be used for saftey (clipping onto a chopper, or tree stand    )  AGREED



Just wanted to clarify for all who read. 

 If you have a riggers belt from CP online, they are NOT RATED as any sort of fall aressting device, belay or climbing harness, or to take any weight (another individual) etc.  

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=1001

Now, i can attest to the fact that the CP riggers belt is still stiched incredibly well but their are untrained personnel reading these pages all the time (cadets etc.) so thought i would bring this up.

thanks guys


PV


----------



## Blackhorse7 (8 Mar 2005)

I think the name itself can be misleading.... I have seen them called "Last Resort Belts", and that would seem more appropriate to me.  Cool looking, yes.  Comfortable, most certainly.  Used for rappelling.... only if the building was on fire, and it was the only alternative to jumping to your death.


----------



## PViddy (8 Mar 2005)

agreed,

from looking at my climbing harness and then the webbing and stiching on my RB.  I believe it could be used in an absolute pinch (threading the rope back up through the belt itself).  It would cause one heck of wedgie though, that's for sure   . 

cheers

PV


----------



## Freddy Chef (8 Mar 2005)

My *'rigger belt'* is just the 1  ¾â ? OD nylon belt, with heavy duty buckle and velcro. Wider, and more comfortable than the CF issue  belt.

I didn't bother getting the one with the _emergency rappel_ :  D-ring. 

I used it for the field (gets dirty and abused), I hung my Gerber pouch on it, CF issue belt stayed with the DEU's.


----------



## PViddy (8 Mar 2005)

> I didn't bother getting the one with the emergency rappel   D-ring.



agreed.  i got sucked in, what can i say just a "Suby" with lot's to learn   .


cheers

PV


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Mar 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> The belt I got issued when i swore in has worked fine all this time.



mine did for a while too.... then i bought a "rigger" belt...  (accually just a wider green velcro belt that loops over itself. definatly NOT weighted for anything other then holding up ones pants. but its alot more comfortable, and it holds my various pouches much better then the DEU belt does.

and when ive got a Gerber, a Gator blade, Maglight, and a streamlight on there, its nice to have something that holds em in place.

(why do i carry two flashlights? two reasons - 1. if i dont need to use the scorpion i wont{you spend 20 bucks on replacement batteries!} and 2. without fail, there is always some numbnut who doesnt have a flashlight when it comes time to DI a truck at night.... : and i dont lend out my streamlight scorpion    )


----------



## Blackhorse7 (9 Mar 2005)

Cpl Thompson....

Off topic, but I carry two flashlights as well (actually FOUR).  A rechargable, and back-up lithium on my belt, a single bulb LED on my jacket, and a headlamp in my bag.

But that extra wide belt is the Cats Poop Chute for the field... just do without the D ring.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Mar 2005)

heheh i just realised i do the same darn thing! lol...

Ive got my Red Filter MiniMag in my Tac vest as well as a "wear it around your head" type made by Rayovac, its got red, and white led's as well as a standard flashlight lamp..

Im still kicking myself for not getting the Stinger though... if i hat known how much those Damn 123 batteries cost to replace i never woulda bought the Scorpion.... *kick* 

oh and a red led on a carabener i hang off the TacVest for map reading. though i dont know how long its going to be before some MCpl type tells me to take it off as it upsets the "look" of the vest. *sigh* it will probabbly the same MCpl who once confiscated my Mag Chargers and Bayonet Scabbard and told me they were illiegal to posses because they were part of a restricted weapon.... *shakes head* 
oh well.. I still love my job, just not all the people i work with... 

Thankfully my belt does not have a D-Ring on it.. like i said, its just a simple "Mil-Spec" Brand Green Belt i bought at the Borden Cannex years ago. nothing fancy but it works!


----------



## DSB (10 Mar 2005)

LOOK COOL FACTOR


The width helps, and that ring is a nice place to hook your thumb into.  The whole green cowboy look is win win.

DSB


----------



## PViddy (10 Mar 2005)

LOL! it's true

man, that was a good morning laugh.

PV


----------



## q_1966 (10 Mar 2005)

The Issue Black Belt Worked fine for me...until it came undone by itself while I was marching at camp and with my Combat Pants being a bit too big, well you can imagine the rest.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Mar 2005)

If you are in the US and get to go to an AAFES   (the PX for the unwashed).   Look for the black nylon BDU belt by Brigade Quartermaster sold there.   I bought one at Hickam field 4 yrs ago and it is the best belt I have ever owned!   No velcro, no D ring, about 1 3/4" wide, heavy duty nylon web with an A7A type buckle.   Infinately adjustable and it only cost $5 (US)

http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/level4s.tam?xax=27790&pagenumber%2Eptx=1&M5COPY%2Ectx=8446&M5%2Ectx=8446&M2%5FDESC%2Ectx=Belts%2C%20Buckles%2C%20Accessories&level3%2Ectx=results%2Etam&query%2Ectx=BDU%20belt&backto=%2Fagcatalog%2Fresults%2Etam

They are/were less expensive at the AAFES.


----------



## PViddy (13 Mar 2005)

> If you are in the US and get to go to an AAFES


Just a tad off topic here Bern, but i had a quick question.


I will be in Norfolk at the naval base in May, do we need to fill out any special application form to shop at the AAFES or is it open to the public similiar to the CANNEX.  I was just wondering, i thought i read somwhere that you had to be US service pers. or somthin.

thanks for your help.

oh and that is a sweet belt 5 bucks!


PV


----------



## BernDawg (16 Mar 2005)

I've never had   a prob in uniform but we had to show our NATO travel orders to shop at the commissary in Hawaii.   I think that was because the stock there is cost-offset by the US DOD.   The commissary is where they buy their groceries and not related to the AAFES system (I think).
As for Clothing and such I have never been refused service.

Good luck.

ps. The US Navy is under a different system although very similar(NAVEX I think) and I had to show my ID at the one in Pearl Harbor but I was in civvies the time.


----------

